# How to cast a spinning rod.



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Here ia s good demonstration video how to cast a spnning rod.


http://www.nomadtackle.com/nsatackle_riggingvid_howtocast.htm
htthttp://www.nomadtackle.com/nsatackle_riggingvid_howtocast.htmp://


----------



## TwoBarTwo (Jan 24, 2007)

Pretty helpful. Cool website. 

Is the "Twisty" leader used in the US? 

JI


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

uhmm , familiar topic Kil . 
It is one of the most accurate video / demonstration on how to properly cast you spinner.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

mad marlin said:


> uhmm , familiar topic Kil .
> It is one of the most accurate video / demonstration on how to properly cast you spinner.


I was looking for right spinning casting video for my jigging/popping seminars and this demonstration fit perfectly. Thanks. 
I snap my finger which holds line just before releasing line to get extra distance, but it is hard to explain.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

in my opinion & experience , the key to this technique of casting with long popping rods is :
proper way of holding your rod , your casting arm is the one (right hand) that only holds the rod in position oer your shoulders , also its very important how you grip your reel I personally like the reel foot arm between my ring finger & my middle finger , pointer holding the line. 
your left arm is the one giving the power swing 7 let the rod do her job. I,ve seen people casting popper side ways which i thought was an odd way. most of all is practice the more you try the better it gets. JMO

the Nomad video is a pretty good tutorial.
p.s. please dont gorget my order thanks Kil


----------

